# Another Flagship howler



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a recent piece of work.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice Rich looks and sounds awesome!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking howler.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great howler Rich both in looks and sound!!!!!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

ItzDirty is the new owner of the above pictured howler.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Proud new owner!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Why don't you say that it's for sale and give a price when you post??


---------------------------------------
Well Stone, I guess every call I have is for sale if the price is right, but I figured that if somebody is interested then they will ask about it. I have another that is almost ready and I would be willing to give you first chance on it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice grab Rick !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed Tom. I got the call today. It came while I was away this week. The call looks great and sounds even better.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet ! Season starts the 15th here. Hope to get out and do some calling now we've had rain. It'll get the hay going again.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Sweet ! Season starts the 15th here. Hope to get out and do some calling now we've had rain. It'll get the hay going again.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


------------------
Get the hay going huh? You a hay seed Bones?







Send some of that rain this way will ya?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, we have a horse farm and I have a few farms I can hunt for coyotes. Probably going to plant some of our farm into hay also. Too many guys switched to beans and created a shortage. Doh ! We only got about an inch but it was enough to help push some growth for 2nd cut.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Yea, we have a horse farm and I have a few farms I can hunt for coyotes. Probably going to plant some of our farm into hay also. Too many guys switched to beans and created a shortage. Doh ! We only got about an inch but it was enough to help push some growth for 2nd cut.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


---------------------------
Sounds like alfalfa hay. Haying time was my favorite when I worked on the farm.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Back in the sixties (12ish), I loaded hay bales onto pickups. Did that all day for----5$ a day!! Some bales weighed almost 90lbs--yea I remember those days as well. The upside was I could almost buy a brick of .22's--7$, to hunt with (was my goal for working). A lot of critters bit the dust because of hay lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

We have alfalfa in all of our fields this year! I dislike hey season though...... I get the fever really bad. My eyes swell so much I can hardly see. I look like walking party favor from all the sneezing too.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> We have alfalfa in all of our fields this year! I dislike hey season though...... I get the fever really bad. My eyes swell so much I can hardly see. I look like walking party favor from all the sneezing too.


----------------------------------------
Awwww, ignore the hay fever! Just think of all of those deer the wonderful alfalfa draws.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I solved the problem by renting the fields to a farmer. Now I have the alfalfa for the deer..... minus the hay fever.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

One of the best ways to feed a herd of deer......


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> I solved the problem by renting the fields to a farmer. Now I have the alfalfa for the deer..... minus the hay fever.


--------------------------------------
Good choice Rick! I live in the pollen Capitol of the mid-west. I get weekly allergy shots and STILL suffer. With the arrival of so called "Affordable" health Insurance and the rapidly increasing Insurance costs, along with rapidly increasing Co-pays, more and more Doctors refusing Medicare Advantage patients, rapidly growing long lines at Doctors Offices and all, I will likely be one of those who the Government deems not worthy of treatment before much longer. Fox news should ban all of those lying Democrats from showing their faces on that channel. I would never have believed that so many highly educated Americans could be so gullible as to allow Obama to bring this country into the worst financial condition we have seen since the great depression. I apologize for ranting so far off topic here, but it needed to be said.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have gotten the shots. They don't work for me either. I have tried every kind of pill, nose spray, herb, and the like and nothing works. It was tough work when they mowed the golf course. I learned to hit the ball in the middle of the three I was looking at. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just read where those of us who have insurance already will be penalized in 2016 for having so-called "Cadillac" insurance. They will charge a tax if your insurance covers too much !! WTH ?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I just read where those of us who have insurance already will be penalized in 2016 for having so-called "Cadillac" insurance. They will charge a tax if your insurance covers too much !! WTH ?


---------------------------
You are correct sir. By the time the American people find out what their wonderful Muslim dictator has done to them, it will be far too late. Nobody believed me back in 2008 when I told them what Obama was and what is actual goal was. People either laughed at me or looked at me as though I was a complete nut job.He is the first individual to be elected as President with absolutely ZERO Investigation of his background.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Another fantastic looking call Rich.


----------

